# General Pattern Guide



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't make this - I found this on DeviantArt and thought it would be good to guide for those who wonder what pattern their GSD is. 

Here's the link to the original. (I added toe penciling/tar heels to the bi color). 
Browsing deviantART


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

OK, so that puts Woolf closer to a bi-color. I couldn't decide if he would be a blanket or bi-color. Only difference for him is the full outside/fronts of his legs is black, just the full inside is tan.

Thanks!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ummm...is that the one AbbyK9 designed and people have been stealing?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I found it on DeviantArt, so I assume the person that posted it there is who it belongs to. 

Didn't meant to 'steal' it, which is why I put the original link and said it isn't mine.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, that it's Chris' art (AbbyK9) but someone removed her AbbyK9 mark at the top. Sadly I've seen several of her art pieces ripped off. This is probably a better link:
http://abbyk9.fotki.com/downloads/educational/education/educational005-jpg.html


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I wonder if that DA account is hers. It says they made it, but wouldn't be the first time someone's stolen art on DA.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> I wonder if that DA account is hers. It says they made it, but wouldn't be the first time someone's stolen art on DA.


If it helps, I looked around on both places, and details seem to match up (both places list a husband Brian, and a Belgian Malinois). So I don't think the DA one is stolen, but it might be nice to link to the one with the watermark on top. 

Also, good find, I love charts like that.


----------



## JillyBean40 (Nov 8, 2011)

That is really helpful. Thanks for posting!  My original GSD was listed as a bi-color. I never understood the difference before, but this artwork shows it really well.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

I like this chart!


----------

